# Einen KK-Antrag stellen...Wie geht das?



## D@nger (8. Juni 2005)

Hi,

ich bin bei einem unbekannten Webhoster und möchte wegen den viel zu hohen Gebühren zu 1und1 wechseln. Wie kann ich jetzt meine Domains auf 1und1 übertragen lassen?
Danke schonmal und MFG


----------



## BlackLove2005 (8. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

schau dir mal den Link an:

http://www.1und1.info/xml/order/Web...608134440-3c0e368bbd370b6175a83673d1522ef0-S1

Gruß BlackLove2005


----------



## schutzgeist (8. Juni 2005)

Normalesweise müsstest du ein vorgefertigtes Formular bei 1&1 finden.
Ansonsten nimm das hier als Vorlage:
http://evanzo.de/content/lang_01/docs/kk.pdf
Das geht dann normalerweise (am Besten per Fax) einmal an 1&1 und einmal an deinen alten/noch jetzigen Hoster und die sollten den Rest dann unter sich ausmachen.


----------



## D@nger (8. Juni 2005)

Hi,

thx also das FOrmular einmal an den jetzigen und einmal an den neuen Hoster, oder?

MFG


----------



## BlackLove2005 (8. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

hast du dir den Link angesehen? Da musst du gar nichts ausfüllen. Ich musste sowas noch nie machen!

Gruß  BlackLove2005


----------



## schutzgeist (8. Juni 2005)

D@nger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> thx also das FOrmular einmal an den jetzigen und einmal an den neuen Hoster, oder?
> 
> MFG



Normalerweise müsste das 1&1 in der An- bzw. Ummeldung Prozedur bei sich beschrieben haben und auch (falls die einen solchen KK-Antrag verwenden) auch so einen Vorschrieb wie Evanzo(das pdf was ich dir gelinkt hab) haben.

Hast Du denn schon was unternommen? Bei 1&1 dich mit deiner *alten* Domain angemeldet?

@Black
Die KK-Anträge sind eigentlich üblich so. Bei uns in der Firma werden die z.B. auch ausgestellt.


----------



## BlackLove2005 (8. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

wir in der Firma machne das gerade fast jeden Tag da wir alle Doamins zu http://greatnet.de/cms/front_content.php umziehen und wir haben sowas noch nie gebraucht. Wir stellen den antrag und innerhalb von 24h ist das passiert!

Gruß  BlackLove2005


----------



## schutzgeist (8. Juni 2005)

Daher soll er am besten mal bei 1&1 beantragen, dass er bzw. seine Domain umziehen wollen, da wird ihm das schon erklärt werden


----------

